# Desperate need for Immigration Advice/Extending my Visa



## Rob007 (Mar 28, 2009)

Hi Guys

Hoping to get some much needed advice.
I'm Irish and I am marrying my Canadian girlfriend on Sunday. I've been here on a 1 year working visa and I want to extend my
visa to a holiday visa to stay longer, and then eventually begin the
process of applying for residence. The visa I have now runs out on
April 8th. Am I too late to apply for an extension (it says on the
Immigration website you should apply 30 days before your existing visa
runs out)? A lawyer I briefly spoke to never mentioned this?! Would it be better to go to Seattle and re-enter? When
asked about a return flight home, would they accept that I am married
and will be applying for residence? Basically, I need to know that I
will get back into the country! What's it like the boarder?
Realistically, if I show that I'm married then would my visa extension
be rejected? If I have to pack my bags and leave my soon to be wife...well it doesn't bear thinking about.

Any other ways I should be going about all of this?

I just desperately need some advice as to what is the best thing to
do. Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Rob007 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Hoping to get some much needed advice.
> I'm Irish and I am marrying my Canadian girlfriend on Sunday. I've been here on a 1 year working visa and I want to extend my
> ...


Given your lack of time in which to file an application there is the other way. I don't know where you're located but you only need to cross the border and come back over with all documentation including, of course, your marriage certificate. It's probably a good idea if your new wife goes with you and brings evidence of her Canadian Citizenship.
The border immigration people see this activity every day and are accustomed to dealing with the matter. You will probably be back in the country as a PR within the hour. I'm not sure whether or not you require some type pf medical examination.

From:- Temporary resident visa: Extending your stay
Becoming a permanent resident of Canada

If you wish to stay in Canada as a permanent resident, you must leave the country and apply from outside Canada. To become a permanent resident, you must meet the requirements for immigration to Canada. You can find more information about becoming a permanent resident in the Related Links section at the bottom of this page.

However, you can apply to become a permanent resident from inside Canada if you are:

* a refugee or a protected person
* a spouse or common-law partner of a Canadian citizen or permanent resident
* a live-in caregiver or
* you hold a valid Temporary Residence Permit (formerly called a Minister’s Permit).


----------



## Rob007 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your response. I'm in Vancouver so it's easy to get across the border. 
I have looked into the application for PR and there is a lot to do including a medical and criminal checks which I would have to get sent from home. Basically things I don't have quite enough time to get done before the 8th. 
What I really wanted to do was re-enter on a 6 month holiday visa (I've been here on 1 year working visa...can I get the holiday visa after having a working one?) and then take it from there. After the summer my partner and I may even go back to live in Ireland. 
Can you see that leading to any problems at the border? If I explain the whole situation, show that we are married and that we are going to be applying for PR over next few months?

Again, thanks so much for your help


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Rob007

I don't know if you are aware of it, but there is a CIC call centre that you can phone to make enquiries as well (toll free within Canada). 

CIC Call Centre Services

Hope you get things sorted in time... all the best to you!


----------

